

Handheld with AVR - t3rcio
http://rossum.posterous.com/avr-homebrew-device-with-iphone-aspirations
A man that built a handhel with AVR microcontroller.
No doubt that is amazing project.
======
unwind
It says that the images never "linger" i RAM, that they go direct from SD card
to the screen. That sounded like magic, which made made me check out the
ILI9325 LCD controller (<http://www.ilitek.com/products-txt.asp?ck=17>), and I
was relieved to learn that the screen controller features a 172800-byte frame
buffer. So, the CPU has 4 KB of RAM, and the display has almost 169 KB. :)

------
johnohara
Written in C++ (w/classes) and compiled using avr-gcc. Board schematics, code,
makefile and specs -- all open-source. A lot to look at and learn from. Very
generous. Thank you. Well done.

------
proee
Amazing work on both the hardware and software. Kudos.

